# Will Play Cleric for Food: Experienced Gamer seeks game in Lansing Area



## MadMak (May 19, 2009)

Hi folks,
I need a tabletop game for the Lansing area. I'm a bit older (around 30) PhD student here at Michigan State and would really like to get with a nice group of folks for a D&D/RPG game. Any edition of D&D is fine but you'll have to teach me 4e. I'm also a big fan of SF and horror games (Deadlands was a favorite). I like to think I get people to have fun by playing entertaining characters that don't disrupt the game. Drop me a line if you need more players.


----------



## elfstone (May 29, 2009)

*if your still looking*

Check out my new campaign

i'm in brighton however thsi will be a online chatroom/Ventrillo to just talk.
so it's screen and keyboard  but still a table top feel

http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamers...tten-realms-undermountain-players-needed.html


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in Grand Rapids (right off M-6 or 131 depending on where we meet), not sure how far you're willing to drive. We are about to start a home brew 4E campaign the last Wed in July. From Sept to May it's every other Friday 6:30-11:30 but during the summer we have to find dates that work for everyone.

Four of us are married guys with jobs and kids who make time to game. We've had spouses game as well, but none currently. Gaming with friends is the main goal, but playing a long running campaign is a close second. We like player driven campaigns, team tactics, and group roleplaying.

I'll check back here to see if GR is an option for you. And with 4E, you don't even have to play the cleric to get a spot at the table! 

Charlie


----------

